

Sodas a Tempting Tax Target - mshafrir
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/20/business/economy/20leonhardt.html

======
redorb
Its a better target than say vegetables - but in all honesty I want less taxes
over all.

------
swolchok
Is there a positive health story from switching from soda to other caffeine
sources? Unsweetened tea and black coffee seem like potential wins, assuming
constant dosage, but what about lattes and more frou frou coffee/tea drinks?

